# 2012 models at Highbridge



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

In case it's of interested, I noticed this evening that lots of 2012 Chausson motorhomes (mostly with pics) have been loaded onto the Highbridge Caravans website. Prices are listed too.

http://www.highbridgecaravans.co.uk...ake=Chausson&berth=%&orderBy=MODEL&price=>+-1

Scroll down towards the bottom of the list for the 2012 models.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I think they have mixed up the photo's or descriptions. The "Ford" ones look like Fiats :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Trevor


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I noticed that the Welcome range has not changed for 2012 but the unladen weights appeared to have lost 300kg or so from this year.

An example is the Welcome 88 which in 2011 had Mass in Running Order: 3102kg (61.11 CWT) but in 2012 it is Mass in Running Order: 2818kg (55.51 CWT)

Perhaps it is due to the standardisation of MIRO throughout Europe but has the 2012 really got nearly 700kg payload? Where did the 300kg go to, what is lighter?


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

rayc said:


> I noticed that the Welcome range has not changed for 2012 but the unladen weights appeared to have lost 300kg or so from this year.
> 
> An example is the Welcome 88 which in 2011 had Mass in Running Order: 3102kg (61.11 CWT) but in 2012 it is Mass in Running Order: 2818kg (55.51 CWT)
> 
> Perhaps it is due to the standardisation of MIRO throughout Europe but has the 2012 really got nearly 700kg payload? Where did the 300kg go to, what is lighter?


I noticed the Mass in Running Order appeared to have reduced significantly for 2012?

Also noticed, the Ducato cab is the new (presumably Euro V) version - wonder if there is any weight saving in the latest cab/chassis?


----------

